# Any german Ram breeders in the GTA?



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, im looking for a female GBR.

Any breeders who currently have a female or pair for sale? or will in the near future?

heading to BA tonight to return the more submissive of the two males i have, hes being bullied like crazy by the dominant one, if i dont get any response going to try again to pick out a female from the ones they have.

also does anyone have any tips to differentiate betwen males and females when they arent fully coloured? i know the pink belly is the easiest way but they rarely are all coloured up in the tank at the store.

thanks.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I picked up a pair of rams at the PJs in Milton. When I was there it was very easy to tell the difference between the males and females using the pink belly method.

Good luck.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I found looking at their black spot can be an indicator, the male will be solid black and the female will have a bit of the blue specs in it.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Checkout this ad on PN -

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Vaughan_15__Electric_blue_ram-308959.html

Good luck


----------



## ns2h (Oct 31, 2010)

I also bought a male jumbo GBR at BA yesterday, I was looking for a pair of them but unfortunately they only carry males at the moment. I was told to leave my contact and they will inform of me as soon as they have female GBR from their farm. Maybe you should try at north York BA in next week.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I currently have a dozen juvies. 6 are males, 6 are females. I'm not looking to sell them but would happily trade them for plants or angels.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We received our European shipment this week with over 100 German Blue Rams that were actually bred in Germany!

Lots of females if your looking for them.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks guys.

my two males have settled in pretty well. the dominant one pretty much leaves the other one alone now, except feeding time, but its not nearly as bad as it was a few weeks ago. i think for the time being im going to stick with the two males as they seem happy and if i did have a pair and they bred i really have no capability of dealing with fry as this is my only tank. but i appreciate the replies. still need to get to menagerie and check it out though, ive only heard good things.

thanks again.


----------

